# Do you think she is in foal !!! (funny)



## drk (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes she is.... but I think she had an affair with an Elephant !!!!!!










:rofl



:rofl



:rofl

she needs a "CAUTION WIDE LOAD" sign

She is due in Mid April !!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2010)

She is fabulous

I love the picture

I did find her a butt sign






can't wait to see this baby


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL!! I've got a couple like that and they are due beginning of May. Great picture!

Anna


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 5, 2010)

OUCH... comes to mind first...then " The spots make me look bigger".


----------



## drk (Mar 5, 2010)

eagles ring farm said:


> She is fabulous I love the picture
> 
> I did find her a butt sign
> 
> ...



LOL.....Love the butt sign. Need a real one to hang on her


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 5, 2010)

Doggone It!! Her spots are all pulled out of shape.


----------



## Rocket's mom (Mar 5, 2010)

Are you sure she doesn't have 2 or 3 more in there???!!!



Poor thing, that's got to hurt! You wonder how much bigger she'll get with a month still to go! Can't wait to see a pic of the baby (or babies)!! LOL


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Reble (Mar 5, 2010)

Our poor Dicetta, is a few spot leopard and can hardly fit

through the run in door.





Like you cannot wait for her foal, Good Luck


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL - t hat is a WIDE load for sure!!!





Liz R.


----------



## drk (Mar 5, 2010)

Please Everybody post pics on here of your Fat Momma's to be !!!! I'd love to see them !


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 5, 2010)

WOW!!! She is definetly carring a wide load






. Can't wait to see the baby. It does make you wonder how much bigger they can get when they are that big already.


----------



## Reble (Mar 5, 2010)

Please Everybody post pics on here of your Fat Momma's to be !!!! I'd love to see them !

OK, Here is my Dicetta, few spot leopard


----------



## drk (Mar 5, 2010)

WOW Reble...She's a whopper too



When is she due?


----------



## Reble (Mar 5, 2010)

drk said:


> WOW Reble...She's a whopper too
> 
> 
> 
> When is she due?


Due April, first time mom, no udder yet., she is 5 this year and 30"

bred to my homozygous 27.75 black pinto (Rowdy)


----------



## Genie (Mar 5, 2010)

Tinkerbelle is not amused


----------



## Reble (Mar 5, 2010)

Genie said:


> Tinkerbelle is not amused


She sure is big too... we have some big girls this year


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow Diane!!

Which mare is that??? Is that Peek-a-boo???

Can't wait to see her baby !!!!!!

Here are my two from last year.....





Maggie...two weeks out






Semi - 3 weeks out


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## drk (Mar 5, 2010)

Miniequine said:


> Wow Diane!! Which mare is that??? Is that Peek-a-boo???
> 
> Can't wait to see her baby !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yes Sandy, It's Peekaboo !! I think I need to change her name because she couldn't hide from anyone right now...LOL

Your mares are beautiful !


----------



## drk (Mar 5, 2010)

Genie said:


> Tinkerbelle is not amused


She looks as if to say... "And just What do you think your looking at"


----------



## Mona (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG!!!! She is HUGE!!! Good luck with her!!

This is my "wide load" from last year. She foaled 2 weeks after this photo was taken. This is the same mare that aborted her foal on me last Sunday.


----------



## REO (Mar 6, 2010)

<MEEP> <MEEP> <MEEP>

Mare backing up watch out!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 6, 2010)

Here are a couple of Jasmine when she was pregnant a few years back. And a picture of her with the foal. We kept looking for the next foal after the first one she was so huge. This was about a month before she foaled.











We were considering a skateboard for her before she finally foaled. Something to help with the weight of that belly.

Have you noticed that in all the butt shots the belly actually makes the butt look smaller. Even with the spots. We all know if you are heavy you shouldn't be wearing polka dots girls.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Mar 6, 2010)

I love seeing all the pregos.... I have only one for sure. She should be due this month but she doesn't have a bag yet so who knows....






Poor Silver...she wobbles more than walks... her friend ran out to the pasture this morning and poor Silver wobbled as fast as she could to catch up... I felt so bad for her


----------



## Reble (Mar 6, 2010)

AshleyNicole said:


> I love seeing pregos.... I have only one for sure. She should be due this month but she doesn't have a bag yet so who knows....Poor Silver...she wobbles more than walks... her friend ran out to the pasture this morning and poor Silver wobbled as fast as she could to catch up... I felt so bad for her


She looks like she has dropped mine hasen't yet.


----------



## drk (Mar 6, 2010)

REO said:


> <MEEP> <MEEP> <MEEP>
> Mare backing up watch out!


Robin this cracked me up



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 6, 2010)

my mare is due end april first of may

this photo was last weekend. this will be here second foal. she foaled at 312 days in 08











drk

i love your horses



i love your appy and pinto. i really like your black overo colt


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 6, 2010)

Mona said:


> OMG!!!! She is HUGE!!! Good luck with her!!
> This is my "wide load" from last year. She foaled 2 weeks after this photo was taken. This is the same mare that aborted her foal on me last Sunday.


mona

i love this mares markings so sorry you lost your foal. you can send this mare to me


----------



## ohmt (Mar 7, 2010)

AHH I can't wait to see that foal!!!

I just love the wobblers


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 7, 2010)

Great oversize load pictures everyone





Here is our mare *Lace* this picture is from 08 but she looks the same again this year

I don't have a picture from this year but I love this pic of her

She is in foal to our stallion Triple ks Boogie Bow Tie due April can't wait


----------



## little lady (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is my girl, Pokey



, she is due May. http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss47/li...pg?t=1268012650 http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss47/li...pg?t=1268012855

These were taken today.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is my Peach Ball taken a few years ago. This year she isn't due until June so not too big yet.






Hmm, can't get the link to work. I'll have to look into it.


----------

